# Oh to HAV a smaller Hav.



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Who else could I share this with?... picture this if you will..my 20 lb Cash siitting on my lap as I try to work at the computer typing with one hand....his big beautiful tail swishing the keyboard at every stroke.... ahh he just jumped off, now I can go back to working for a living...oh no he's back here whining again.... doesn't he know I have to work to keep him in expensive dog food so he can keep his enormous figure? Sometimes I wish I had a little 10 pounder.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Haha - that is too funny, I am with ya baby - I dont have one under 15lbs. I did solve the problem of Lily looking fat though, I buzzed her. Now she looks nice and slim. I love when they swish those big beautiful tails!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ha ha Laurie, when I buzz Cash- he looks rounder- smaller but rounder. We go to the Vet on Saturday for their annual exam, and I think we are going to get a talking too about his weight. he is a little confusing to tell-- he has a beautiful out line and has a waist but he has a lot of flesh on his front end and around his shoulders.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I love them a little rounder!! I certainly anticipated having at least one smaller Hav, but alas, my vet says Lexi & Logan are fine, its just my little porker Lily. I actually have had her on diet food for about 2 months, and she is down to 18 lbs!!! Wow!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL!

You are too cute, Missy.

Lemme tell ya....the little ones can be JUST as demanding. There is quite a bit of force in Gucci's little 9lb swat at my arm to get 'off the laptop and play with me'.

I've been sewing alot the last few days and she always plants her butt RIGHT on the fabric or pattern...or whatever it is I need to work on. (I use the floor alot since we dont' have room for a nice big cutting table!) One day....

lol

Kara

PS. I just came to check my email, etc and she is laying ON and trying to NAP on the dress I am working on!!! haha. Funny.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

It's good to be in The Club! 

We just couldn't believe that Molly had hit 19 pounds! I swear, I even weighed her after we trimmed the BIG HAIR to see if she weighed LESS! Nope! That's one big-boned girl! ound:

And now, sweet little Billy, all NINE POUNDS of him, makes Molly seem even BIGGER! 

Billy is proving, though, that size isn't everything. My Molly, being so submissive and non-aggressive, is TOTALLY on the bottom of the Billy-Molly pile! 

GO FIGURE! :jaw:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

hehe - we are waiting for pics of the two!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Maybe we need to do a Plus size calendar!! ound:


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Maybe we need to do a Plus size calendar!! ound:


Laurie--

ound:ound:ound:ound:

Pictures of Molly and Billy on their way. Mary will be sending them shortly!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh no--- poor "plus size" Cashy. he is just "husky" thank heavens they don't have the same body image issues as we do. I would feed him less, but when I do he eats his poo.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin1:ound:


Laurief said:


> Maybe we need to do a Plus size calendar!! ound:


Miss Lilly is at 16.9 lbs can she be in this calendar? eace:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

You guys are cracking me up....Ginger is a little on the plus size for a cocker....would you let her in..hahahah...Lizzie my lab is too thin and Jillee well she is just right!!!!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

This is by far the funniest post I have ever read. I am at work, trying to act serious but I am laughing out loud. When we got Carmen from the shelter she was 13 pounds, now after having her for almost a year, she is a nice sexy round 17lbs... She is my little chub monster


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

If we are sitting - Sissy is on us!!

My Dh will check his email at night and do his quick ebay search for fav items and Sissy thinks she is suppose to be in his lap. Our house is cold come evening time (high ceilings, etc) and I think she is snuggling up to keep warm.


Oh yeah, Sissy is 13. 5 lbs.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I would say 16 lbs and up should be the plus size standard That way my two girls will make it onto the pages!!


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

But my two together make 15lbs! LOL, thank goodness, cause they insist I hold them both at the same time!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Laurief said:


> I would say 16 lbs and up should be the plus size standard That way my two girls will make it onto the pages!!


I'm thinking if Tyra Banks gets on to this, we'll have created a whole new monster: *America's Next Top (of the heap!) Plus-Size Hav!*


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Hahahahahahaha we call Nick a roly poly because his bottom is HUGE compared to the rest of his body. he only weighs 2.2 pounds though so we can hardly call him plus...


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Jacklyn Weeks said:


> Hahahahahahaha we call Nick a roly poly because his bottom is HUGE compared to the rest of his body. he only weighs 2.2 pounds though so we can hardly call him plus...


Hardly anything as cute as a Hav butt!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Cute~~ I LOVE LOVE LOVE Tyra Banks!! I think she is the greatest! Now my girls can follow suit!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I hear ya. Biscuit is now 16 lbs. The vet says he is actually trim and slim. But I love cuddling him. And it's a good workout to carry him around, at least !


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

18.4 the last time we were at the vet. More of him to love! Brady is very proud to be in such good company!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I remember when Jasper was little, I used to give him a bath and and then hold him on my lap, his head on the desk top and he would just sleep for hours while I typed. It was so sweet. Even though Cash is my heavy weight-- Jasper is still 17 lbs- so they are both candidates for the PSH calendar. 

So here is a question--- anyone with a plus size Hav keep them in full coat? they must look huge!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Maybe plus size is the new havanese size. I stopped weighing Vinny at 20 lbs.....kinda like I stopped weighing me at XXX lbs, lol. Then, of course, there's Lulu. At almost 9 months she is 6.2 lbs. She didn't take after me....
xxoox
Carole


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

BIG IS BEAUTIFUL!:biggrin1:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Missy said:


> I remember when Jasper was little, I used to give him a bath and and then hold him on my lap, his head on the desk top and he would just sleep for hours while I typed. It was so sweet. Even though Cash is my heavy weight-- Jasper is still 17 lbs- so they are both candidates for the PSH calendar.
> 
> So here is a question--- anyone with a plus size Hav keep them in full coat? they must look huge!


Miss Lilly is almost full coat. I will look for a picture or have my DD take one:biggrin1:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

This will have to do until my daughter finds her cord to download new ones.

oops I forgot to turn it around so sorry.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Lilly is beautiful!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

THANKS. Even with a hot chocolate mug ring? She loves to get that last drop out of the mug. ound: It then leaves a ring around her nose.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yumm. hot chocolate. Lilly is beautiful.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Brady's mom said:


> 18.4 the last time we were at the vet. More of him to love! Brady is very proud to be in such good company!


You know what's so amazing? :jaw:

So many of our Plus-size "models" look so much smaller in the pictures!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL! ound:

Yall are funny! Plus size havs!? LOL! I guess that would make my Gucci like the Kate Moss, minus the cocaine habit. ound:

I always say she has an eating disorder, she'll go 2-3 days without eating and then eat like its her last meal. Unless I make venison or lamb, she cant' turn that down. yet.

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

This thread is so funny, Riley wants to know if he can be in the PSH Calendar. We will not have an accurate weight on him till he goes to the vets in a couple of weeks but he was measured last night at 11.5”. I would not call Riley overweight but he is a big sturdy boy and since we started in agility those hind leg muscles are getting big LOL.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady isn't pudgy at all either. He is just big. He is a very sturdy hav. If he were fat, he would be well over 20 pounds.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Karen how tall is Brady? I bet him and Riley are about the same size. Oh I also ordered my large Sherpa for travel I will be posting some pictures once I get it and can get Riley to go in it.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

*Here's how I'm seein' it...*

Right now, our Plus-size sweeties could all be spokespersons for a doggie spa:

*Riley *is fit and BUFF...wows the women with his MUSCLE!

*Gucci* is super-model thin..."I-Want-To-Be-Kate-Moss" book in the works!

*Molly* is a big-haired Fruit-a-Bumba (those of you from North Jersey know what THAT is...)!

*Biscuit* is a mean, lean lovin' machine!

*Miss Lilly* is comfortable in her body and confident in who she is (The "Queen Latifa" of the canine world!)!

*Carmen* is the sexy, lots-to-love "chub monster"

*Cash* confidently shops in the Husky Dept (is that the start of a little beer belly there?)!

*Laurie's Lily* could be the doggie Kirstie Alley spokeswoman on TV ("I'm down TWO POUNDS without hardly TRYING!! AND I can eat LASAGNA!!")

And, *Nick* "the big butt" is bringing up the rear...ound:

(If my hub reads this, he's going to tell me to get a job 'cause I have too much time on my hands...)


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

*big hav*

I want to put racquet in the plus size calendar. He is 20 pounds and pushing higher. I call him my gentle giant.

Elayne


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Bigger havs just equals more to love!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

This is a cute thread.

Question...I know that the AKC doesn't have a weight standard, do most of your hav's even if on the heavier/cuddlier side still meet the height requirements. I have heard that Havs seems to be on average getting bigger. Maybe the health problems being weeded out has helped them become a healthier size? Or are they just healthy eaters and well loved ;-)

I know that they are classified (or will be) as a toy group...but I can't picture a 25lb Havanese with short legs. Which I don't think I have heard of, at least not one that was healthy and not overweight.

Most websites say 9-14 lbs, is that still the average you think? Just wondering where these breed will be going if AKC ever puts a weight classification. Sounds like from what I have heard more 10-18 lbs is average.

Size aside, these guys/gals are all cuties. I am anxiously waiting for the time we are ready for our butterball. Love all the pics.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Leeann, I definately want to hear how the large sherpa works out for you. I know Kristin said she was okay with it with Lito and his a similar size to Brady. I just tried to measure his height. I am not sure I did it right, but he is about 12" tall. It is funny because he really doesn't look that long either. I guess he is a little long, but not much. He just has a large frame:biggrin1: He does sound like he is built very similar to Riley.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Moko said:


> Right now, our Plus-size sweeties could all be spokespersons for a doggie spa:
> 
> *Riley *is fit and BUFF...wows the women with his MUSCLE!
> 
> ...


Very cute Maureen. Who knew this thread would attract so much attention

let's not forget my Jasper : the tall and lean machine -- 17lbs and 12.5 at the withers at last measure ...and he grew an inch of height after a year.

poor little Cashy--- he doesn't have a beer gut-- he's just cuddly. And I have to say he is shorter than Jas but boy is he long. He probably only needs to lose a lb or two.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow, finally someone in my family who doesn't qualify for plus size. Kodi and Shelby are on the lighter side. Kodi is catching up Last weight was 12.4 lbs. and he has been eating like a champ lately. Must be the weather giving him an apetite.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer just cracked 10lbs!!!! I'm shocked.. I alwasy thought he would be 8-9lbs max!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

And Miss Lexi was 16.5 at last weigh in


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Hahahahhahah this thread is cracking me up!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quincy is 10.3 pounds......so I guess he wouldn't qualify for the plus size calendar!ound:
Unfortunately Vinnie and I would!ound:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

So should we have them post in bathing suits - or au natural???


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

I would love a 10 pound Hav - doesn't look like Gracie will get that big. She is almost 6 months and 4 lbs. 5 oz. How about a "Little Petites" calendar? She looks just like her mom and her name is Princess - so we call her "Little Princess". Or we call her "Little G" because by coincidence she always wants to play with the little "g" (from the kids magnetic alphabet) in a box next to our fridge. She is one smart little puppy - anyone want to sign their dog up with me to learn the alphabet??? LOL 

Someone said you can double their weight at 5 months and that will be their adult weight. Have you heard of that before?

Karen


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Missy said:


> So here is a question--- anyone with a plus size Hav keep them in full coat? they must look huge!


I had to laugh at the title of this thread, Missy! I love it! And I love your new avatar of Jasper!!

Yes, I keep my 18 lb. "plus size" boy Lincoln in full-ish coat. My MIL made these remarks about him being "well-fed" when she saw him....I had to explain that it was all HAIR and that he was quite trim and muscular underneath...but I could tell by her reaction that she didn't believe me!

And, he really does have BIG BONES! :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jane said:


> And, he really does have BIG BONES! :biggrin1:


Jane, I have had a long day and this just made me fall off my chair...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Of Course Jane, how could I forget that you keep both your big boys in full coat!! and they look marvelous I might add



 And said:


> Cash really has big bones too!!!!! His legs and chest are twice the thickness of Jaspers!!!! And his coat is huge!!! he looks like he is in full coat when he is in a puppy cut-- and it feels as if he has a fur coat on!!! it is all loose and moves around... OK, is this how my mom made excuses for me when I was growing up? Again, all I can say is I am glad my boy does not have a bad body image.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Laurief said:


> So should we have them post in bathing suits - or au natural???


I'm thinkin' in their birthday suits...

Keep the bathing suits for the Swimsuit Issue...ound:ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ound:ound:ound:ound:

you mean like these?


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

They are DEFINITELY STYLIN' :whoo:

We're talkin' COVER material...


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh, the swinsuit issue!!!! LMBO!!! Those totally rock! S~E~X~Y!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ok, I am very nervous. WE all go to the Vets in an hour (annual exam and boosters) and I am really afraid of what the scale will say. I am guessing Cash may have topped 20 lbs. I am sure we will be lectured as well. It's just that when I cut down on his food and treats or add veggies instead he is always, always hungry and starts to eat his poo again. When he turned himself into a pretzel to catch it coming out--was when I gave up and started feeding more again. and it worked-- 

Oh well, I will let you all know how it goes when we get back.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Good luck Missy.

I was talking to my breeder last night and she said she would not be surprised if Riley is 16-20 lbs when I told her his height. We go to the vets on the 5th so I guess we will find out then.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

21.5!!!!!!!! Poor little Cash is going on a high fiber weight control diet. and Jasper-18 lbs all muscle is going on it too, because of anal gland issues (the high fiber is good for that.) What do you gals know about prescription diets? I have always read that Hills Science Diet is crap, but the Hills prescription W/D formula is what she recommends. Is one line of veterinary diets better than another? I mean they are all eukanuba, purina, hills, royal canin. I haven't heard of Innova prescription diets.

Well I guess I will be reporting for Cash as well on the Hav-a-healthy-life thread. Jasper takes after his alpha (DH), and poor Cash takes after me.

Leeann, I bet Ry is like Jasper--- 18lb all height and muscle-- that is my prediction.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Wow!! Cash -what a big guy!! When my three went for their yearlys, and Lily was 19, Lexi 16.5 & Logan 15 the vet suggested the Science Diet W/D (my gilrs HAVE to be on the SD foods) so they have been on it for about 2 months. Lily has lost 1 lb so far. I took Logan off the food cause he was ALWAYS hungry - but BEWARE: This high fiber diet makes them poop a zillion times a day!!! Logan was going up to 6-7 times a day - that was the other reason I took him off it. Lexi who is still on it, goes about 4-5 timesd a day.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Laurie, have you noticed any difference in Their coats since going on it? Out of curiosity why do the three L's have to be on S/D? Not looking forward to the tootsie roll machine again. oh well.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well my guys have been on it for many years and I really dont see any difference in their coats at all. Lily's had crystals in her bladder several times. She has problems breaking down minerals from regular food, as well as table food. Sinced my guys are all related, the vets felt it would be best for them all to go on it, on top of the fact that it is a pain feeding them different foods. But the WD was just not the best for Logan, he is not overweigt and very very active, so I have him on Pro Lamb and rice, and the girls are still in the WD. Luckily for me, my guys have NEVER turned their noses up at ANY food, treat, snack or anything, so as long as there is food in their dish, they are not picky. 
Well if Cash likes poo - them he will have plenty on the WDd diet!! Can you just put more veggies in his regular food, or give more wet food, or maybe just buy the WD wet, and give less regular food?? I hope you find the right mix for Cash.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Missy said:


> 21.5!!!!!!!! What do you gals know about prescription diets? I have always read that Hills Science Diet is crap, but the Hills prescription W/D formula is what she recommends. Is one line of veterinary diets better than another? I mean they are all eukanuba, purina, hills, royal canin.


Wow, he's a big boy! But numbers aside, did you vet FEEL him around the ribs and belly to see if she thinks he is truly overweight?

I have read that the IVD prescriptions diets are decent (and they are now made by Royal Canin) and probably better (ingredient-wise) than the Hill's. Lincoln was on the Royal Canin (aka IVD) rabbit/potato prescription diet for several months and he loved it. His coat did get a bit dry, but that is probably because the rabbit is very low in fat.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Laurie--

With the three of them...do you have to feed them separately so they don't commandere each other's bowls?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

WOW! 21.5!!!!!! That's a big boy!! lol

Can you feel his ribs? is he 'big boned' or tall or just a little pudgey? More to love, right?

I think if Gucci was that big I wouldN'T carry her around as much as I do. She likes for me to carry her like a baby (on her back in my arms) AND she is always climbing on my chest and laying down. I can't imagine 21 lbs on my chest. lol owie.

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Dinner and breakfast in my house is a hilarious show. My guys are SO happy to be fed, that they eat so fast, that by the time one finishes, the others are already done. All three have eaten like that since the day they came home as pups. Logan will go around and lick all the bowls afterwards, "just in case something was left over" but I can promise you - NOTHING is left over!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jane, I tried to point out to the vet his "luxurious coat and loose skin---that just had a tendency to fold" and we all had a good laugh at that one. She said both boys are in tip top shape with the exception of Cash having a little to much meat on his "big framed" bones. He is a big boy, but should probably weigh more like Jasper and Lincoln. But I was proud of both boys because they took these visits like a pro. Jasper only whined once when his anal glands were being expressed. (and can you really blame him) 

Jane I too feel better about Royal Canin. I use their commercial kibble as training treats sometimes. they have an overweight food that I might switch to for that. The thing about the IVD diet for obesity/fiber is it has wheat in it
which causes Jasper to itch and tear stain. 

Laurie, she only gave me the cannned W/D and said to mix it with the medallions I have been feeding. I was really surprised. Both boys ate the whole bowl this morning. And Jasper rarely eats in the am. wouldn't it be funny if after all this time mixing and matching kibbles and creating gourmet slightly cooked meals from the medallions accompanied with green beens and potatoes, with a side of yogurt and pineapple-- I could just open a can? ound:ound:ound:ounda can that looks like chalk by the way--can you see where the real problem may lie here) 

Maybe eventually I will be able to do just bit of canned with the Royal Canin Kibble--- wow kinda like normal dogs huh?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*ode to crappy food...*

OK day two, and both boys seem to love the canned Science Diet W/D. They both seem to have more energy and my little overly enthusiastic eater Cash even left some in his plate this morning. So far no more Business than ususal- just bigger and firmer.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yay - Missy, sounds like it is going well with the new food!! I have to say that I was always amazed and still am at the work you guys put into homemade, special food for your guys. My guys will eat ANYTHING you put in their bowls and do fine with it. Thank god I only open a bag, a can & a yogurt container!!!! Although, I can say that I used to cut up their canned food and cook it (smelled wonderful-uke for treats. Now I just treat them with their kibble & they are just as happy!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

This is a picture I took after bathing and grooming Kodi. He is between 12/13 lbs, but looks more like 113 lbs. :biggrin1:


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

irnfit said:


> This is a picture I took after bathing and grooming Kodi. He is between 12/13 lbs, but looks more like 113 lbs. :biggrin1:


What a hoot! ound:

Which end is which?? :suspicious:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Michele, I really didn't want to say it but as Maureen already did, what exactly are we looking at? LOL.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Kodi's coat looks like my Maltese's way too fluffy coat. I did learn that if you overcondition that you can get extra fluff which surprised me. If I do that to my hair it goes FLAT.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Michele, I think it might be IOD you are using. I just bathed Riley with it and he too looks bigger, let me try and get a picture. I think it makes them look a little mor fluffy but the coat does stay nice longer.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

OK I lied Riley is not as fluffy as Kodi LOL I bathed him yesterday and I swear he was fluffy.

1st picture is outside then when he came in I tried to flatten it some.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ryan wrote: *"Beamer just cracked 10lbs!!!! I'm shocked.. I alwasy thought he would be 8-9lbs max!"*

My my! Beamer's a porker!!!!! ound:

What a funny thing to visualize - a Plus size Hav calendar!! Ricky is 16 lbs so I guess he'd make it in. lol He's never been overweight, just solid and heavy. When they shaved his entire belly and half his chest for the liver ultrasound back in Nov., you could really see just how 'thin' he appeared! Visitors thought he'd lost weight just looking at him. He has thick, heavy hair so when he's wet and/or shaved, you can really see that he's not at all fat, just big.

Sammy, though, could sit on my lap at the computer no problem. He's 9 lbs. and I love it! I get terrible arm/shoulder pain and Sammy's just so much easier to carry around. I love Ricky's "teddy bear-ness" though that you just don't get with Sammy. Ahhh....... nice to have the best of both worlds. I wouldn't trade them for anything. :thumb:

Missy, good luck with the new food! I had no idea Cash was that heavy - he sure looks great and not at all 'fat'. I wouldnt' worry too much about it. So long as he keeps moving, gets all his nutrients and is happy, he is a healthy Hav. 

I'm trying to think of any of the foods we sell at the store I work at, that might be better than the Science Diet for fiber.... "Praire" from Nature's Variety is good and they have the no-grain version, "Instinct". Fromm's has good fiber content too, and they also have a no-grain version.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Here's a pic of Ricky showing his lean form. He's just big-boned, what can I say? And the breeder told me he'd be around 10 lbs. like both his parents... HA ! lol


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lina said:


> Michele, I really didn't want to say it but as Maureen already did, what exactly are we looking at? LOL.


That looks like a nice Hav butt to me (I'd recognize one anywhere)!

Kodi looks great! I'd better not try IOD on Lincoln though. He'd look like he put his paw in a light socket.....


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

ound:ound: That's a pic of Kodi laying in my lap, rear end closest. His head is near my feet - you can see my feet sticking up. He would make a good rug. When my hair gets real dry, I use Pantene conditioner. They call it a hair mask. Next time I'm going to use it on him.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

look at all these cute furry Havs. and oh my have Kodi and Riley and got a lot of color back!!!!! 

Marj, Cash is deceptive--- in all his picts as you see he looks like he is in a longer coat than he is...LOL he has some extra meat around his shoulders. But knock on wood he actually likes the science diet canned--and the canned has less scary ingredients than the S/D dry. My vet is looking for 15% fiber. But I will check out the prarie and the fromms- although my boys wouldn't touch the fromms. And besides I hate the idea of him having to fly in the belly of a plane if we ever want to travel with them-- so we need to get him to be less than 20 lbs. 

But they both passed all else with flying colors.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy most airlines do not have a weight limit and if they do I dont think they check. My large Sherpa arrives tomorrow, next time I bring the boys down I will bring it with me to see if the boys will fit, just remind me.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Michele wrote: "When my hair gets real dry, I use Pantene conditioner. They call it a hair mask. Next time I'm going to use it on him."

I use the Pantene conditioner on Sammy and Ricky and I love it! I see a less poofy hair on Ricky with that. I think the pics of Kodi and Riley are adorable! They have such beautiful coloring. It could also be that it's winter and the indoor air is dryer... maybe that's why Kodi seems poofier... ?

Missy, even if they're under 20 lbs, what about size? They are taller and longer Havs, like Ricky is, and I dont' know if they'd fit under an airplane seat. I know Ricky wouldn't enjoy it at all. Of course, I've never trained him to be in a bag of any kind. I can't carry him for long anyway! lol


----------



## catlieber (Jul 26, 2007)

Emma is 8 months old and is right at 15 lbs... I was just wondering what the average weight is, In most of the books that I read the havanese are about 13 lbs... and so far I have not met one that is below 15 lbs. Emma really is a toned and muscular little girl she is solid and still has a nice shape. I am glad that someone else posted some weights because i was beginning to think that Emma just may be an amazon HAVANESE


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*hunger strike!!*

Catherine, we all have noticed that many Havs are on the bigger size-- the standard is still 7-13lbs. But for pets as long as they are healthy size doesn't matter.

Well-- both boys refused their high fiber W/D gruel this morning, not surprising for Jasper but for Cash to refuse a meal is truly remarkable. so either he is so full from last nights dose of fiber or he protesting. We will see what happens tonight.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Catherine,
There are some on here that are under 15 lbs.
I think it's a big deal to someone when they are puppies and stuff,but if they keep growing--it really only matters that you love em no matter what--kinda like kids. You get what God gives you,you know?

Quincy is 10.3 lbs. and I have a son with disabilities-----see?


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

*Any Suggestions?*

I just weighed Chico and he is up to 16 pounds at age 3.5. I can't feel his bones. Our trainer says he is a bit overweight.
He weighed 13.5 a year ago. The breeder told me to expect him to weigh around 13 pounds at maturity, based on his parents size. 
He eats Innova (1/3 C. 2 times a day)and I'm wondering if there is a dog food you could suggest that is good quality, but less "fattening". We don't give him lots of treats, maybe 2 small ones per day. We sometimes add rice to the food. I intend to talk to the vet, but wanted to put the question out to the forum.
I noticed my Schnoodle has also gained weight and I can't feel his ribs.

Cali, the 10 month old seems just fine, weighing 10.5 at present. I can feel her bones. She eats the same amount as the other dogs.
None of them are picky eaters! They gobble up their food.

Maybe we need to exercise them more. We haven't been walking as much this winter.
Thanks in advance for any suggestions or comments,


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Innova has a reduced cal version don't they? or a senior version? I think both of those should be fine for a small weight loss. Or just less/smaller training treats. (I am guilty of that one)


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I feed Brady the "light" version of Chicken Soup. I figure he can enjoy more for less calories. It is similar to my philosphy when I eat fat free frozen yogurt instead of ice cream:biggrin1:. Brady does get lots of treats here too. That is my husband who is bad about it though, not me:nono:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Missy, maybe our Havs are having a 'let's fast this morning' day?!? Pablo always gobbled his food down in under a minute until this morning! It's the first time I had to pick the food up after 20 min.! But now I see both of your guys weren't eating this morning either, so there's hope it's due to the moon


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

luv2havs said:


> He eats Innova (1/3 C. 2 times a day)and I'm wondering if there is a dog food you could suggest that is good quality, but less "fattening".


When I was looking for a new kibble for Lincoln recently, I also looked at calorie counts per cup. Kibbles seem to vary from ~330-550 calories per cup, so there is quite a range. I am feeding Solid Gold Hund N Flocken now, which is on the lower calorie side at 367 cal/cup (but it is not a diet food or anything like that). I think Wellness Super 5 Chicken adult was just over 400 cal/cup.

If you are feeding Innova Evo, that is a higher protein food, so you will have to look into some other higher protein foods and compare them. The Internet is great for finding all this info. Good luck!:biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*high fiber update*

Well the boys ate the W/D last night and this morning (although less of it.) Jasper's Biz has been more formed which is what we were after. Cash woke me up at 5:30a and ran downstairs, faster than I have ever seen him move, to the potty room-- OMG!!! how could a little guy produce all that!!!! it's kind of unsettling when you are used to small little tootsie rolls. But the good news is he isn't even considering eating his poo- the fiber must be really filling him up.

Sorry about the TMI. but who else could I share with? and besides maybe the other poo eaters should try fiber...nothing else has worked for us.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Hi - you could try reducing the amount to 1/4 cup per day rather than 1/3. That might just be enough to keep the extra weight off and increasing the exercise a bit. You can use green beans to help fill up their tummies too. I feed Innova EVO and give my 15 lb Pom and 7 lb. Havanese the same amount - 1/4 cup twice a day.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Well we went to the vets today and Riley is VERY disapointed he will not be in the Calendar...

After spending $300.00+ dollars today and Riley only got 1 shot (Kennel cough)... 

Riley is weighing in at 14.5 and Monte 11.5 I'm still shocked they only have a 3 lb. differance. I guess with Riley coat he just looks soooo much bigger.

My boys are both very fit with great skin ound:, the vet asked me several times what I was feeding them because they are in such great shape.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leeann, that's great! Riley probably has at least 2 pounds worth of hair and that's where the difference lies!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

This thread just cracks me up! I just hope I never discover our dogs going online and posting pics- I could see Dora taking a pic of me scarfing down CA pizza kitchen complaining I don't eat the green beans mixed in with my food!!!

Amanda

P.S. I have 15-16lbs worth of dog too- but it is spread between two.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, I'm sure Dora already has posted it but you just haven't found it yet. It's on the secret havaneseforum.dog website that all our Havs go on when we're not home to complain about us, our bad eating habits, our cleanliness, and our poop. LOL.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lina and Amanda~ ound:ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Seriously, I would not give Dora any more jerky if she posted a photo of my waist line!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh Kubrick would be cut off in seconds! I better never find this secret forum. :suspicious:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

You guys are too funny, I bet the fur kids are posting more candid shots of their daddy's than mommy. Could you imagine what their fur belly shots thread would look like...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leeann, ound: ound: ound:


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Leeann said:


> You guys are too funny, I bet the fur kids are posting more candid shots of their daddy's than mommy. Could you imagine what their fur belly shots thread would look like...


LOL The image of this cracked me up.

I just wanted to add my 2 cents on the food thing. When I was told my one dog needed to lose weight I got the W/D from the vet but decided I would look for something better. I ended up going with California Naturals Light because it had the least amount of Calories per cup (he could eat more and feel fuller) and there aren't a lot of scarey ingredients in it. He likes it, the others like it, Mirabel will leave her bowl and go eat it. I don't have picky eaters though so maybe a sample size bag first.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

thanks for the tip. both my boys like the cal natural. I might try it.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Leeann said:


> You guys are too funny, I bet the fur kids are posting more candid shots of their daddy's than mommy. Could you imagine what their fur belly shots thread would look like...


LMBO!!!!!!!!! ound:ound:ound: I'm cracking up.....








Leeann wrote: *"After spending $300.00+ dollars today and Riley only got 1 shot (Kennel cough)..."*

Ouch! That's steep for just a visit and one shot. Why is the Bordatella a shot? My vet gives it as nose drops and I thought thats' how it's always given.... ?

Good news on your boys' fitness though. Good job, mom!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Actually DH has no belly but he might be mad about Dora posting chicken leg photos <BG>

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Marj, I think I was shocked at the total cost myself at first but when DH got home and I showed him the bill his only comment was “Money well spent” and went to go love on his boys.

I did do a lot of extra’s with this visit, Monte needed his 1 year shots, I took everyone’s advice from this wonderful forum and had blood work done on both, with Riley in agility I asked the vet to really check the patella’s, stool samples on both and 6 months of heart worm pills for both.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

What a great Mommy Riley & Monte have! :hug:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't remember my specifics, by at the time, my vet gave my smallest dog (yorkie/mix) a shot vs the nose drops for some reason. He had one, just don't remember it. - Not sure if it was her size? Or the fact that it was an immediately needed bordetella as I was kenneling her in a few days and the shots work faster? I don't know....but he had recommened the shot for her over the nose drops. Till this day...he still give my other dog a shot at her yearly checkups. They never even mentions the nasal drops. It is always a shot form.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Ok, now I am out of it...kind of thinking....maybe my current dog did have a nasal last year? Yeck, I don't remember and my invoice only says bordetella. I just know that there was talk when my yorkie got her 1st bordetella, it was a shot form...maybe because it was her 1st? I just remember shots every visit.

Rambiling now.... I have no answer.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leeann, I don't know how I missed your stellar post. Yeah your boys are gorgeous and healthy. So it was 300 for both boys? we just went and Both were $459.00 ouch. But I love Brads response!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yikes Missy… yes mine was for both the boys but you see I have the luxury of living on the boarder, my vet is in NH while yours is in MA


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, Leeann, you did get quite a few things done, so that is reasonable. I thought it was only for the visit and Bordatella shot! lol 

Sammy is due soon, but after Ricky's possible reaction to his vaccines (the whole hepatic liver thing), I'm not sure I feel like taking a chance! I hate this.


----------



## maria v (Oct 31, 2007)

*Plus size havs*

I decided to get into the forum tonight. I actually thought all havs were tiny , it pleasantly surprised me that there are some heavier than Paco. I took him to tthe vet about 1 0 days ago and he weighted 15.3 lbs, I almost fainted!!. We have enough overweight people at home!!
He was doing well except that he has an ear infection, so we are doing drops BID it seam to be a yeast? I thought it ws s trange but, what do i know about dogs and yeasts.
anyhow, i am not sure how much to feed him he will be 8 months this month, and he is certainly eating all of his food, I am not sure if he is hungry, does not cry for food but??
well will see.
As usual thanks for all the info
PS: my dreams of taking him out in a purse are goone!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

It seems like 15# is not a big deal with Havs. You can add green beans to his food to amke it last longer. Weight watchers for dogs. I am glad you are posting.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the addicting forum! 

I would like to say I have a hav more in the normal weight range and 11lbs is too big to carry on my shoulder (maybe I am a wimp!) If you want a purse, dog I will rent the maltese


----------

